# Solved: Unable to assign drive letter to Digital Camera



## hicbart (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi there,
I have a Canon digital camera (IXUS 40), but when I plug it in to my PC via a USB chord it only shows up in My Computer as: Canon Digital IXUS 40 - with no drive letter or description that it is a removable disk.

I have search through the forums here and in google but have not come across an answer as to how to assign a drive letter to my camera when I plug it in.

The reason I need the drive letter is a sad tale. After returning from a recent holiday from the USA, my wife thought that she would try to adjust the focus (don't ask) on the camera. So she went into the menu on the camera and reformatted the memory card. What the memory card and the focus have in common only my wife knows.

So the upshot is, I have been looking at some of the recovery software that is out there to see if I can retrieve some photo's, but all the one's that I have found seem to require the camera having a drive letter or being listed as a removable disk.

Any help would be much appreciated.

Yours 
Corin


----------



## hicbart (Jul 7, 2005)

I forgot to mention that I am using Windows XP SP2. I have search deeper into the forums here and found that I may need to get a memory card reader. Will look for one today and will run one of the software packages to see if I can retrieve the lost data.


----------



## hicbart (Jul 7, 2005)

Problem solved.

For anyone who may have a similar problem please read on.

I ended up purchasing a memory card reader. I probably paid too much for it but at least it got our photo's back. Look for one that does not require an adapter and can read various cards.

I ran 2 different free software programs over the memory card and got different results.

Firstly, I ran the Smart Recovery program over the card and it recalled 202 photo's off of the memory stick. When we looked over the results we did notice quite a few from our holiday didn't make the recall.

Secondly, I ran the Zero Assumption Recovery program over the card and it recalled 410 photo's off of the memory stick. A small percentage of these photo's were damaged (inly half the image was recovered or some were like a mish mash of few photo's mixed together. Pretty much everything from our trip was saved. It even recalled some photo's from last Xmas which we have uploaded a long time ago.

Both the software programs were free over the net so the only cost was the memory card reader. We could have gotten one off of ebay for like $10AUD but we couldn't wait.

I hope this is of any help to anyone who searches hard enough through this great web site.

Cheers


----------

